# Chevy Cruze Dash Kit



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I was looking also.

I found a dealer in ebay


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, that was what I was looking for


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> I was looking also.
> 
> I found a dealer in
> 
> ...


thanks!










the wood kit looks so ballller




regnant said:


> Thanks guys, that was what I was looking for


good thing i asked this question, glad it helped you


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

urgh that looks terrible, but to each their own. if someone buys it, please report how it fits for future reference!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I dig these dash from another forum. I love what they done here. A really racer inspired theme in terms of aesthetics for the interior.

I think those are light woven mesh plates.









Dash​


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wait did they change the fabric?


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Most likely, or they just padded the surface with them mesh.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

That guy sure loves to touch his radio display...


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

bojangles said:


> That guy sure loves to touch his radio display...


   Good spot.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

if anyone is still interested in dash kits, a company called Mobile Electronics has Chevy Cruze kit seen below. Not sure about kits but this one is painted silver to match the original finish, i hope it's a exact match and not off like in the pic Jed09 posted....











i couldn't find the item on the company's website so that leaves out questioning the price...this is the company's website Metra Online | Welcome to Metra Auto Parts Online Warehouse


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> I dig these dash from another forum. I love what they done here. A really racer inspired theme in terms of aesthetics for the interior.
> 
> I think those are light woven mesh plates.
> 
> ...


Actually, they've done nothing 
What you see in the pic it's just a 100% stock Cruze.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

ALiCE said:


> Actually, they've done nothing
> What you see in the pic it's just a 100% stock Cruze.


I figured it too. Had me fooled once.

Here in the Philippines, we get a very toned down CRUZE compared to the Western Regions. Our Dashes or Interior don't look good at all.


----------

